# What broadheads do you shoot and how you like them.



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I'm switching to Slick Tricks. Bought some the other day, and those things are nice:shade:. I'll post some pics once I get a turkey (hopefully) this spring.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Shuttle-T's. I love them.


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

i shoot G5 striker, best i have ever shot out of my setup.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

aftershock maniacs


----------



## JBBX4 (Dec 25, 2008)

slick tricks!!! the best flying head ever.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> Shuttle-T's. I love them.


+1 the best


----------



## Bloominghunter2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Rage 3 Blades - Love them huge holes short blood trails


----------



## Ryan Ginther (Nov 21, 2008)

i started shooting spitfire mechaincal broadheads and they flew exactly the same as my feild tips (and they also seem to go alot faster then my current Muzzy's) but my poundage was a little light for me to use them (58lbs.). but now i use my Muzzy's and they are are acurrate and seem to go through deer each time. both are very good.


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

Muzzys all the way!


----------



## bearprostaff92 (Jan 7, 2009)

i shoot G-5 stikers as a fixed blade and the new trophy ridge undertakers as expandables


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

iv shot hell razors, muzzys, G5, nap, thunder heads, eastmans, Steel Force and even expandables but my favorite would have to be G5 montecs their tough and their easy to sharpen


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

100gr. Thunderheads, work just fine.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm shooting the G5 Tekans. I love how they shoot out of my bow, but can't comment on how they do on a deer. I have not taken anything with them yet....


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm using Zwickey Eskimos right now. Cheap, very sharp, tough, and accurate. My sort of broadhead.


----------



## BowhunterZ6 (Aug 5, 2008)

gobblercrazy said:


> I'm switching to Slick Tricks. Bought some the other day, and those things are nice:shade:. I'll post some pics once I get a turkey (hopefully) this spring.


Thanks:teeth:


----------



## solutions (Feb 4, 2007)

MOHALucan said:


> I'm shooting the G5 Tekans. I love how they shoot out of my bow, but can't comment on how they do on a deer. I have not taken anything with them yet....


+1 love em!!!


----------



## soonerfan3778 (Nov 4, 2008)

muzzy's and G5 stiker, can't can't go wrong with either


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

muzzy mx-4


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Magnus Stinger 4-blade 100 gr. I like them a lot


----------



## BowhunterZ6 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

MUZZY 4 Blade 100g


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

i shoot rage and muzzy 90 3 balde with great results


----------

